# Solved: Can't access facebook website!!



## shadowcat333

I haven't been able to access the facebook website for 3 days now. So here was what happened: 

I was on the facebook website before the problem happened. Something weird happened, new updates wouldn't come through my newsfeed so I refreshed the page. Then, instead of seeing the facebook page, all the page said was: Server not found

I tried randomly going to other sites, and they were all fine. I tried using different browsers, but that didn't work either. Then, I tried using other computers and they couldn't access facebook either. 

What should I do?


----------



## Phantom010

Try refreshing your DNS resolver cache by following these steps:

Click on Start > Run > type *CMD* 

In the Command Prompt, type: *ipconfig /flushdns* 

*Reboot*.

If no luck,

Try using *Google Public DNS*.

Or, *OpenDNS*.

If still no joy,

Please click *here* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*


----------



## shadowcat333

None of the above worked, but thanks for the suggestions. And here is the log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:44:21 AM, on 9/20/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.20583)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\iWin Games\iWinTrusted.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tp4mon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IEHlprObj Class - {8CA5ED52-F3FB-4414-A105-2E3491156990} - C:\Program Files\iWin Games\iWinGamesHookIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrackPointSrv] tp4mon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] "C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Janice\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [ShowDeskFix] regsvr32 /s /n /i:u shell32 (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [ShowDeskFix] regsvr32 /s /n /i:u shell32 (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [ShowDeskFix] regsvr32 /s /n /i:u shell32 (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [ShowDeskFix] regsvr32 /s /n /i:u shell32 (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Fiddler2 - {CF819DA3-9882-4944-ADF5-6EF17ECF3C6E} - "C:\Program Files\Fiddler2\Fiddler.exe" (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fiddler2 - {CF819DA3-9882-4944-ADF5-6EF17ECF3C6E} - "C:\Program Files\Fiddler2\Fiddler.exe" (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O23 - Service: ACU Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: iWinTrusted - iWin Inc. - C:\Program Files\iWin Games\iWinTrusted.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe

--
End of file - 6732 bytes


----------



## Phantom010

Did you try resetting your router?


----------



## shadowcat333

yep, I have tried resetting the router several times but facebook still cant be accessed.


----------



## squall_01

Did you do a spyware/malware scan?


----------



## shadowcat333

yep, I just tried that. However, the problem still persists.


----------



## squall_01

What did you run? You should have spybot, malwarebytes if you dont


----------



## shadowcat333

I used malwarebytes.


----------



## shadowcat333

I don't know why, but the problem has fixed itself. I can now access facebook. And thanks for all the different solutions.


----------



## squall_01

If it found anything an restarted it probably removed the rest of what ever. Typically, if you cant get on a certain page thats usually what it is.


----------

